# My first go with ONR



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Since the weather seems to have turned, i managed to give the car a clean before heading to work yesterday.

I decided to try ONR as apposed to my usual snow foam,2BM as i have had it sitting for a few weeks and have been wanting to give it a go. It felt quite alien picking up a sponge again (B&Q Tile sponge) after not using one for so long.


First off i mixed 2 capfuls in my 2ltr pressure sprayer and topped it up with water. Next i put 8 capfulls in my wash bucket (probably overkill as Gordon only used 4 at the meet at autobrite) but i wanted to play it safe.

The car hadn't been done since the start of Feb,so it was pretty grotty so it would be a challenge for the ONR.Using the pressure sprayer, i gave the car a once over to left it soak and give it a chance to break up the grime.Then i was time to use the sponge .i think for the first couple of panels i had too much water/product in the sponge as it was running down the side,but i soon rang out the excess on later panels.I found that i was having to wash the same panel maybe twice,but i put this down to the dirt that was on the car.I was very happy with the finished result but i am still not 100% sold on ONR yet.


I can definitely see the benefits in the reduction of water used,but i found the wash took longer than a normal 2BM with even more trips to the rinse bucket (which was absolutely filthy by the time i was finished).



Overall,in my opinion ONR does have some major benefits and a few drawbacks,but this could be down to getting my technique corrected. i will certainly use it again, but at this moment in time, i cannot see it replacing my normal washing procedure but this may change through further usage and improoving my technique


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

You will get used to it, plus you only really need two cap fulls in a normal bucket, your just wasting product.

The solution holds the filth so you do not even need a rinse bucket, I have no tused anything else on my car in two years andhave no more small swirl marks than a car washed the normal way, plus I can do it in 15 mins.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I found that the two most important things to do when using an ONR type product is to use the 2 bucket method and to presoak. When you combine those, you will have an extremely safe waterless wash that can be used on even the worst cars.

You took the first step and tried it though, that is one of the most difficult things to do escpecially when you prefer the traditional washing.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Mirror Finish said:


> You will get used to it, plus you only really need two cap fulls in a normal bucket, your just wasting product.
> The solution holds the filth so you do not even need a rinse bucket, I can do it in 15 mins.


Very true ! 
Optimums usage ratios are on the bottle and they should know best.
When you realise how easy it is to use you`ll wash the car more frequently which in turn will speed up how long it takes you because it won`t be so dirty to start with.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i use 4 capfuls to 16 litres of water as Optimum suggest, and 2 capfuls in the 2 litre sprayer as you done...


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

big ben said:


> i use 4 capfuls to 16 litres of water as Optimum suggest, and 2 capfuls in the 2 litre sprayer as you done...


Maybe i have my maths wrong....

on the bottle it says to apply 1fl/oz to 2 gallons of water. (iirc a us gallon is approx 4ltrs?)

Therefore 1fl/oz for 8 litres?

On the instructions i got from gareth for OCW it says "as a rough guide 1fl/oz is 3.5 capfulls" , ok i know it is a different product but the caps look the same size..

My buckets are 20ltr CG and my wash bucket was 3/4 full so roughly about 16ltrs in there.

so at a ratio of 3.5 capfulls per 8 ltrs, it comes out at 7 capfulls for 16ltrs (plus i threw another in for good measure)

Where have i gone wrong?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

^^^^^ You do not need to use 20L buckets for ONR.

Just a normal bucket with 2 cap fulls in will do the job, you hardly use any of the water anyway. A typical ONR wash will only use 2-3L of water. Anything more than that and your are just wasting product.

I can do my car with half a bucket and 1 cap full and have no problems, no swirl marks or scratches. Been using this for two years and only have very slight marks on the paint that an hour with the rotary will take out.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

2 caps fulls of a 32oz bottle equals 1 ounce roughly


----------



## Misha (Feb 13, 2010)

tried it for first time yesterday, impressed as well. not sure how many caps i put in bucket, just splashed it in there, im sure about 4-6 cups. was sceptical how it would work. unfortunately i did have scraches on car after that but there was a lot of dirt on it. hey, excuse to detail car in spring lol


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

It does get quicker, first time iused ONr took me about an hour to do the car (peugeot 307 estate) now takes about 20 mins


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Just used ONR for the first time on Saturday and it was a joy to use. The finish it leaves is superb and it's so slick. Took me around 1hr to wash and dry a Focus which was absolutely filthy, hadn't been washed since beginning of February. Should be quicker next time as it shouldn't be as dirty.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

I bought a small bottle at jamesb meet from EliteCC - thankfully. I was giving a friends Navara a quick basic (4hr) going over. His water supply had issues after doing the wheels and then rinsing the snow foam. I used 1 fluid oz in 8 litres. very pleased with the overall result, although I was left wondering if it was this that left a little marring or something else??? I think it's a must product to have - even if not for continual use.


----------

